# Brevard S. Childs



## AV1611 (Mar 18, 2008)

What are your thoughts about Brevard S. Childs and his scholarship?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 18, 2008)

He was one of the very first from a liberal-critical tradition to take the final form of the text seriously. His work on canon was particularly refreshing. His Exodus commentary is indispensable. Isaiah, not so much. But his Intro is very important, as is his work on biblical theology. He must still be read critically, of course.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 18, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> He was one of the very first from a liberal-critical tradition to take the final form of the text seriously. His work on canon was particularly refreshing. His Exodus commentary is indispensable. Isaiah, not so much. But his Intro is very important, as is his work on biblical theology. He must still be read critically, of course.




When his Exodus commentary came out in the mid 70s it was a delight to read. At last here was a major OT scholar from the mainlines who looked at the critical analysis of the text and ended up with the history of exegesis and meaning for proclamation of a passage. His work at Yale was largely responsible for a serious reconsideration of the text as scripture by the academy. However, I would never mistake him for a conservative scholar.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard him at an elca conference in Northfield, Minn. back in the early '90s. I was impressed by the thrust of his "canonical criticism" at the time, but am not very taken with him now.


----------

